# Ang mga bayan ng Tundo at Sampalok sa Maynila



## Inglip

Here is an attempt at translating. Any feedback is appreciated. I also have a couple of questions.
 
Ang mga bayan ng Tundo at Sampalok sa Maynila (3m?)ay mabahay at matao. Ang mga tao rito ay marami kaysa (4sa?)Ermita at Malate. Ang mga bahay sa Ermita ay malalaki at magaganda. Masaya ang buhay sa Maynila. Maraming (5mga?) sine at mga kainan. Mabuti ang buhay sa Maunila para sa mayayaman.
 
The towns of Tondo and Sampaloc in Manila have many houses and many people. The people here are many, more so than Ermita at Malate. The houses in Ermita are big and beautiful.  The house in Manila is happy(1?). Many movies and Banquets.  Good life in Manila, for means of riches(2?)
 
I have marked a couple sentences I had trouble with. The rest I feel confident about; at least getting the understanding, perhaps some grammar errors are there though.
 
1.       1. I had trouble with this because what I believe it to mean makes no sense, perhaps I translated wrong. I believe the literal of it was “*The house in Manila is happy*.” But that doesn’t make sense. The extract was taken for someone describing Manila (they live there) and was turned into ‘basic’ tagalong and a series of statements for beginners to practice translating. Perhaps the writer meant to say “I am happy because my house is in Manila” and the conversion was poor.  – Masaya ako kasi ang bahay ko sa Manila.(?)
 
 
2.       2. I had trouble with “*para sa mayayaman*”. I spent a while trying to make even a grammatically correct sentence out of “para sa mayayaman”. I really stretched my understanding or Para and Sa to get “For means of riches”. In its self not all that grammatically correct. But I believe again the conversion was poor and it should have read “I have a good live in Manila because I am more wealthy”.-  Ako ay may mabuti buhay sa Manila kasi mayaman na akin.(?)
 
3.       3. I thought the word should be may because the text is saying the towns own/have many houses and people. So shouldn’t the word be “May” as opposed to “ay”? 
 
4.       4. Should “sa” go here, since it is denoting place? I also learned that Kaysa should be followed by Kay for people and Sa for places of things.
 
5.       5. Should mga go here since it is plural?


Thanks.


----------



## DotterKat

There are too many errors in the source text so I will just  correct and translate them. Hopefully your questions will be answered  along the way.

1)Ang mga bayan ng Tundo at Sampalok sa Maynila ay mabahay at matao.
The towns of Tondo and Sampalok in Manila have many houses and people.

The indefinite adjective _many _modifies both _houses _and _people _with the use of the conjunction _and. _Though  technically correct, the Tagalog text could have been better said. The  prefix ma- does express the essential nature of a thing, that is _mabahay _means having a lot of houses and _matao _means  having a lot of people but the text simply does not sound  conversational. It sounds a bit stilted and formal, like the way a TV  news host might speak. Here are simpler ways of saying it:
Maraming mga bahay at tao sa Tundo at Sampalok.
Maraming nakatira sa Tundo at Sampalok.
Masikip sa Tundo at Sampalok.


2)Ang mga tao rito ay mas marami kaysa sa Ermita o Malate.
There are more people here than in either Ermita or Malate.
Saying _Ermita at__ Malate _implies those two places _combined._
A better way to say that would be: Mas maraming tao rito kaysa sa Ermita o Malate.


3)Ang mga bahay sa Ermita ay malalaki at magaganda. 
The houses in Ermita are big and beautiful.

4)Masaya ang buhay sa Maynila. 
Life is good in Manila.
You mistook bahay (house) for buhay (life). The sentence does literally translate to _Life is happy in Manila_, but as I'm sure you know, that thought is more commonly expressed as _life is good._

Maraming mga sinehan at (mga) kainan.
There are many theaters and restaurants.
As in English, the use of the conjunction _at_ makes the repeated use of the plural marker _mga_ unnecessary. It can be done, but this is how it will sound like:
There are many theaters, and restaurants, and parks, and houses, and buildings, and cars, etc.
Maraming mga sinehan, mga restawran, mga liwasan, mga bahay, mga gusali, mga sasakyan, atbp.
(It sounds like an overexcited and breathless child speaking. Better use  commas to separate the enumerated items and then end with and or at before the final item.)

Mabuti ang buhay sa Maynila para sa mayayaman.
Life is good for rich people in Manila. OR Rich people in Manila have a good life. OR The rich have a good life in Manila. OR The rich in Manila have a good life.


----------



## Inglip

Big thanks. That has cleared a lot up.


----------

